# speedy da fish- *WINNERS!* (award thread)



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

These are the awards ive won over the years:


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Pretty ribbons!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Woah, Lots of Ribbons ! prettyful


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Those are pretty! You need to make a sash type thing and place them all on it. That way if you ride in a parade or something your horse can wear it.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Very Nice. There is a woman back east who makes quilts out of ribbons, thats what i plan on doing once I've collected 1000. I think I only have like 700 ribbons to go LOL.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Pretty Ribbons! Great work, how many years have you been working for them?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

See, now that's why I love eventing. You ride and work hard for three days, and you might win one, or maybe two ribbons at the most! You don't have to deal with all that cloth that way.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> See, now that's why I love eventing. You ride and work hard for three days, and you might win one, or maybe two ribbons at the most! You don't have to deal with all that cloth that way.


Awww I love being inundated with ribbons. I have almost 300 now lol.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Pretty Ribbons! Great work, how many years have you been working for them?


10 years  and counting

The sash thing is a really good idea but there all from different horses nearly 

I do that for when I get my own horse though which will hopefully be sometime next week.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*28th December 2009- Show Jumping 1st on Cash*









http://www.horseforum.com/horse-shows/we-won-show-jumping-pics-43767/


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow. O_O I only have like... 3, lol  I don't jump though. That may have something to do with it.


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

ya know i wish i had a place to put all mine!! i'v been showing for over 25 years and all my trophys and ribbons are in a big tote in my room...they would cover every wall and i dont think my husbund would like that!!! BUT I WOULD..LOL


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Void said:


> Awww I love being inundated with ribbons. I have almost 300 now lol.


I TOTALLY second that! last count I had like 268ish?? 

Speedy Da Fish I have never seen a blue 2nd place ribbon before! haha first time for everything. I've gotten a white 3rd before


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Dartanion said:


> I TOTALLY second that! last count I had like 268ish??
> 
> Speedy Da Fish I have never seen a blue 2nd place ribbon before! haha first time for everything. I've gotten a white 3rd before


up here in canada first place is red and second is blue  and in holland the first place if ORANGE! i wanna go to holland and compete


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

ridergirl23 said:


> up here in canada first place is red and second is blue  and in holland the first place if ORANGE! i wanna go to holland and compete


REALLY?!!! oh that is too cool!!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Dartanion said:


> I TOTALLY second that! last count I had like 268ish??
> 
> Speedy Da Fish I have never seen a blue 2nd place ribbon before! haha first time for everything. I've gotten a white 3rd before


yeah in the UK it is usually red for 1st, blue for 2nd, yellow 3rd, green 4th and pink 5th. white ribbons are for 'special' (meaning giving it a go i think!) but i also have gold and tartan special ribbons!



ridergirl23 said:


> up here in canada first place is red and second is blue  and in holland the first place if ORANGE! i wanna go to holland and compete


yeah same here! (UK), and the Dutch teams have bright orange show jackets for show jumping! how cool.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^ oh thats kool!!! we only hve bright red jackets... i feel so boring now compared to holland. lol


----------

